
Dadda Multiplier Named an IEEE Milestone - sohkamyung
http://theinstitute.ieee.org/tech-history/technology-history/dadda-multiplier-named-an-ieee-milestone
======
sohkamyung
Milestone Proposal at [1]

\- [1] "Milestone-Proposal:Dadda's Multiplier" [
[http://ieeemilestones.ethw.org/Milestone-
Proposal:Dadda's_Mu...](http://ieeemilestones.ethw.org/Milestone-
Proposal:Dadda's_Multiplier) ]

